

Show HN: Overcoat.js – Simple Labeled Overlays that respond to browser resize - jgdreyes
http://codeshoppe.io/overcoat/

======
jpgnotgif
the demo is well done!

~~~
carlosfocker
I agree, its very simple and easy to understand.

~~~
jgdreyes
Thanks!

